# SVS vs HSU vs RSL!!



## hockeyguy9

I'm new here so go easy. I have a Marantz SR5008 AVR. My old Boston pvr800 sub died last week, so I'm looking for a whole new 5.1 speaker system to complete my home theater set up. I've been considering offerings from HSU, RSL, and SVS. They all have some great reviews and return policies. However, I'm really not into auditioning in my home and sending them back til I decide on a winner, hence my query to you experts. My living room is not all that large but opens up on one side to my dining room and kitchen as in most newer designs. Also, there is a rising ceiling that starts at 10 feet, and goes up on an angle to a second floor loft, not a prime home theater room, but it's what I've got. My "actual" room is about 15' long by 13' wide, with the ceiling mentioned above. One other note, there is a corner fireplace next to the HT components. All three come in at about 2,000 up to 2500 if the svs prime towers are used instead of the bookshelfs. C'mon guys, help a newbie out and give me your thoughts on the three systems. THANKS!!:help:


----------



## chashint

It took me a long time to convince myself to order a sub blindly, but the test data available was so overwhelmingly tilted to the I.D. companies (Hsu, SVS, Outlaw, Rythmik) I made the leap of faith and bought an Outlaw LFM1-EX. Turned out to be a great decision.
Speakers are a lot tougher for me to buy without hearing them first, the in home audition might be the best way to do it, but living where I do there are a lot of choices for speakers at retail to see and here.
If you cannot audition prior to purchase this list is no better than just trying out the SVSUltra speakers, but if my speaker budget for 5.1 was $2500 I would strongly consider this.
Sub $566 to the door http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html
$1934 budget remaining
Center channel $439 to the door http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...668&crid=242&cat_name=Klipsch+Center+Speakers
$1495 budget remaining
Towers $958 to the door http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...=661&crid=250&cat_name=Klipsch+Tower+Speakers
$537 budget remaining
Surrounds $498 to the door http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...7&crid=248&cat_name=Klipsch+Surround+Speakers
$39 budget remaining 
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10239&cs_id=1023901&p_id=2817&seq=1&format=2

You may be able to call and get even better pricing on the Klipsch buying as a package deal.


----------



## tonyvdb

You can't go wrong with SVS, I have a couple SVS book shelf speakers in my livingroom as soround speakers and they are great quality. I also have a PB13u for a sub in my Theater room and it's the best sub for the money.


----------



## hockeyguy9

Tony and Charlie,

A big thank you for your audiophile wisdom! HSU makes a ULS15 sub that is supposedly a monster and accurate. While its a bit more than the sub budget, it is on holidays sale and would only add a couple bucks more. I believe there is no issue if the sub isn't the same manufacturer as the speakers, but that it isn't a good idea to mix n match speaker brands. You knowledgeable people can confirm or correct me if I'm wrong. I'm going to thank you guys again for the help, do a bit more investigation, then pull the trigger within the next couple of days. If anyone else has anything to add, please don't be shy.


----------



## chashint

The audiophiles of the world would string me up at the nearest tree if they could ever catch me so please don't lump me into that crowd or they might start looking for you too ;-))

You are correct, a good sub can be used with any speakers.
For home theater it's most important the front three speakers are timbre matched, surrounds are less important but you can certainly tell a difference between high quality surrounds and just throwing any ol' cheap speaker at it.

Ok first off, I would not spend $1k out of a $2.5k budget on the subwoofer but many others would go so far as to spend even more on the sub out of the same budget so my distribution of funds is just my opinion.

Sealed vs ported subwoofers is the real issue here.
My gear is setup in the living room of my open floor plan home.
I have a single Outlaw LFM1-EX subwoofer, virtually everyone here (including myself) will tell you I don't have a good enough/ powerful enough subwoofer for the amount of space it is in. 
Having said that my sub is very well integrated into the speaker system ... meaning it does not draw attention unless a movie asks it to bark. When that happens I get a very good tactile rumbling feeling, what I don't get is the kick in the chest impact from say a gun shot because the sub cannot pressurize my space like that.
If I had a sealed sub in this same space I might not even get the tactile rumbling because there is no potential for room gain in my application.

If you have an appropriately sized room that can be sealed off a sealed subwoofer can reach subsonic frequencies where a ported sub will still cut off at the port tuning frequency.

Ok I feel like this is just rambling....research carefully, look at independent measurements, http://www.data-bass.com/systems ... Audioholics is also a source for subwoofer measurements.
Let your room dictate the sealed/ported decision.
If you will not get room gain, I would recommend the ported sub.


----------



## chashint

BTW Tony's PB13 Ultra will chew up my Outlaw and spit out the crumbs, if I were inclined to start spending the budget tilted to the sub (which I am not) I would look real hard at that sub.
It is a beast and offers multiple options from full ported to sealed operation.


----------



## hockeyguy9

Thanks Charlie! I must admit I've never been a big fan of Klipsch speakers in the past. I liked Energy in the past better, although since Klipsch owns them now, I haven't heard of any new offerings worth serious consideration. That doesn't mean there aren't any, just that I haven't heard any yet. I may have to audition those to complete my due diligence. As for the sub, you are correct. Tonys' is the big dog, but it also is too rich for my allotted budget by a significant margin. that's why I am seriously considering the SVU ULS-15 if it makes sense to go a little over budget. Thanks again for your input! Rob


----------



## chashint

Nothing wrong with not liking Klipsch.
I do not know if the Energy speakers have been updated since the Klipsch acquisition or not.
There are lots of choices at every price point.
If Paradigm is available I think they are worth an audition too.


----------



## tonyvdb

All of SVS subs will preform well. Even the pb2000 would be a great choice of your looking for a low cost sub that performs very well.


----------



## JBrax

You really can't go wrong with any of SVS' offerings plus if for some reason you're not completely satisfied you can send them back. Also it's hard to beat their trade up policy if the desire to upgrade strikes. Finally, their CS is top notch. I own two of their subs and couldn't be happier.


----------

